# Sticky  Repair Parts Distributors



## lcaillo

This is a list of distributors that we have found useful for service parts and accessories. They are listed in alphabetical order. Generally most have been reputable and reliable. We have avoided including suppliers that have been found to be unreliable or to have poor reputations. This is not, of course, a complete list of available quality distributors, but it does include some of the more reputable ones that most servicers and major manufacturers use.

*ACME ENTERPRISES OF ORLANDO *(Yes, in spite of the name, they are for real)
http://www.acme-sales.net
6192 EDGEWATER DRIVE 
ORLANDO, FL 32810 USA 
800-575-9833
Good vendor for common replacement semiconductors such as STK series convergence output ICs. They are very careful to sell only original OEM parts and not cheap substitutes or counterfeit parts. Be sure to check the shipping charges on small orders before ordering.

*ANDREWS ELECTRONICS*
www.andrewselectronics.com
25158 AVENUE STANFORD
SANTA CLARITA, CA 91355
800-274-4666 
800-289-0301 fax
Authorized distributor for many major consumer electronics companies such as Sony, Samsung, RCA, Philips, Toshiba, Hitachi, Pioneer, and JVC.

*B&D ENTERPRISES*
www.bdent.com
Main & Liberty St.
P.O. Box 460
RUSSELL, PA 16345 
800-458-6053
Good vendor for common replacement semiconductors such as STK series convergence output ICs. They are very careful to sell only original OEM parts and not cheap substitutes or counterfeit parts.

*BURSMA ELECTRONICS / EXCEL DISTRIBUTING*
www.bursma.com
Jason Martin
2851 BUCHANAN SW
GRAND RAPIDS, MI 49548
800-733-3329
800-777-2604
616-831-0080
Good vendor for an assortment of electronics components and installation parts such as cable, antennae, tools, etc. Philips authorized distributor.

*DIGI-KEY*
www.digikey.com
701 Brooks Avenue South
Thief River Falls, MN 56701
800-344-4539
218-681-6674
218-681-3380 fax 
Electronic Components

*EAST COAST TRANSISTOR*
http://www.kenwoodparts.com/
2 Marlborough Road
West Hempstead, NY 11552
800-645-3516
Kenwood parts

*ELECTRONICA USA *(NOT Electronix, do not use electronix for semiconductors)
http://www.electronica-usa.com
2828 E Colfax Ave.
Denver, CO 80206
800-722-5578
303-322-3037
303-322-1135 fax
[email protected]
OEM semiconductors, HR flyback transformers
Don't get these guys confused with Electronix, the seller of really cheap ICs that are often not OEM.
Bill Poulos seems to be one of the best in the business, the first to bring HR products to the USA, and very careful to sell only OEM semiconductors, also providing datasheets for them to servicers.

*ENCOMPASS formerly Vance Baldwin & Tritronics*
www.encompassparts.com
Authorized distributor for many major consumer electronics companies such as Sony, RCA, Philips, Toshiba, Hitachi, Panasonic, Denon, JVC, Sharp, Sanyo, Emerson, Pioneer, etc.
Corporate Headquarters
7060 State Road 84 #12
Fort Lauderdale, FL 33317
P (954) 723-9191 (800) 432-8542
F (954) 723-9044 (800) 552-1431

Tritronics, Inc. Corporate Headquarters
1306 Continental Dr
Abingdon, MD 21009-2334
P (410) 676-7300 (800) 638-3328
F (410) 676-7658 (800) 888-3293


*EXCEL DISTRIBUTING*
www.exceldistributinginc.com
7659 Montgomery Rd.
Cincinnati, Ohio 45236
513-531-3989
[email protected]
Good distributor for RCA/GE parts. Osram OEM lamps and good cross reference information.

*FOX INTERNATIONAL*
http://estore.fox-international.com/electronics.asp 
23600 AURORA ROAD 
BEDFORD HEIGHTS, Ohio 44146 
800-321-6993
800-445-7991 fax
[email protected]
Authorized distributor for many major consumer electronics companies such as Sony, Samsung, RCA, Philips, Toshiba, Hitachi, Pioneer, and JVC, and many more.

*GARAGE-A-RECORDS*
www.garage-a-records.com
131 Wildthorne
Columbia City, IN 46725
888-800-7597
Cartridges, styli, test records

*HERMAN ELECTRONICS*
www.hermanelectronics.com 
7350 HERMAN WAY
MIAMI, FL 33122 USA
800-938-4376 
Good vendor for an assortment of electronics components and installation parts such as cable, accessories, tools, test equipment, audio visual supplies, etc.

*MCM, AN INONE COMPANY*
www.mcminone.com 
650 CONGRESS PARK DRIVE
CENTERVILLE, OH 45459 USA
(800) 543-4330 
Good vendor for an assortment of electronics components and installation parts such as cable, accessories, tools, test equipment, etc.

*PAC PARTS*
www.pacparts.com
15024 STAFF COURT
GARDENA, CA 90248 USA
800-421-5080 
800-782-5747 fax

[email protected] 

Authorized distributor for many major consumer electronics companies such as Denon, Kenwood, Sanyo, Hitachi, Panasonic, Fisher, Alpine. Nice search engine by part number and model number.


*PTS ELECTRONICS*
www.ptscorp.com
5233 HIGHWAY 37 South 
BLOOMINGTON, IN 47401 
800-844-7871
812-824-9331 
812-824-2848 fax
E-mail: [email protected]
Rebuilders of television circuit boards, tuners, and light engines.
Hitachi board refurbishment center.


----------



## lcaillo

*DIY Speaker Parts Distributors*

*MCM, AN INONE COMPANY*
www.mcminone.com 
650 CONGRESS PARK DRIVE
CENTERVILLE, OH 45459 USA
(800) 543-4330 
Good vendor for an assortment of electronics components and installation parts such as cable, accessories, tools, test equipment, etc.

*Parts Express*
www.parts-express.com
725 Pleasant Valley Dr.
Springboro, Ohio 45066
800-338-0531

*US SPEAKER*
www.usspeaker.com
877-732-5374
[email protected] 
Speaker Components


----------



## lcaillo

*Lamp Distributors*

There are many other Lamp sellers, including many of the repair parts distributors above. I list these because they have generally supplied primarily OEM lamps and I know servicers and dealers who have dealt with them and find them reputable and reliable. Some offer longer warranties on their lamps (1 year), like *ACME* and *Bursma/Excel* and have proven to be very highly respected distributors. I would suggest giving them first shot at your business.


*ACME ENTERPRISES OF ORLANDO *(Yes, in spite of the name, they are for real)
www.acme-sales.net
6192 EDGEWATER DRIVE 
ORLANDO, FL 32810 USA 
800-575-9833
Good vendor for common replacement semiconductors such as STK series convergence output ICs. They are very careful to sell only original OEM parts and not cheap substitutes or counterfeit parts. Be sure to check the shipping charges on small orders before ordering, but they have free shipping on orders over $50. I highly recommend them for parts, especially STKs and Osram lamps. They offer a *one year warranty *on their Osram lamps and have a great cross reference.

*ADVANCED LAMPS, LLC.*
www.advancedlamps.com
994 North Colony Road #327
Wallingford, CT 06492
United States of America
800-941-5690
*90-180 day warranty* on lamps
Advanced Lamps sells both OEM lamps and their own lamps made in Taiwan. 
OEM lamps have a 90 day warranty and the AL lamps have a 180 day warranty. 
Pricing is very low on the AL lamps including the housings. Pricing on OEM lamps is similar to others online. They claim that the AL lamps that they are having made meet the same specs as OEM lamps, but no independent info has been found on them as of May 2009. The owner is Rob Gaul, who is also involved in the custom installation business and was very willing to discuss his products frankly. He monitors the email address below if you have speciic questions about his products.
[email protected] lamps.com


*BLUESTAR INTERNATIONAL COMPONENTS, LTD*
www.bluestar-online.com
215 East Main Street , Suite 206 
Huntington, New York 11743
631.385.8171
800.522.2701 fax
[email protected] 
*One year warranty* on lamps. 
Online users report mixed experience with them for lamps and ICs. I have not been able to find any servicers with any experience using their parts, however. Attempts to call resulted in an answering system that had a full voicemail box. Still waiting for an email response. The company looks like the primarily do business online. Prices are cheap, enough so to be suspect. Without more info it is hard to recommend them.


*BURSMA ELECTRONICS / EXCEL DISTRIBUTING*
www.bursma.com
Jason Martin
2851 BUCHANAN SW
GRAND RAPIDS, MI 49548
800-733-3329
800-777-2604
616-831-0080
Good vendor for an assortment of electronics components and installation parts such as cable, antennae, tools, etc. Philips authorized distributor.
Bursma is the wholesale operation for dealers and servicers, Excel is retail for the general public. 
They offer a *1 year warranty* on Osram relpacement lamps.

*DISCOUNT MERCHANT*
www.discount-merchant.com
2215 Paseo De Las Americas, Ste. 30
San Diego, Ca 92154
[email protected]
Replacement lamps for DLP, LCOS, LCD. I have had good experiences with them as a reliable vendor of OEM parts. 
Home Theater Shack advertiser.
Owned by MTI, who publishes the Fix Your DLP site.
*30 day warranty* on lamps.

*DLP Lamp Source*
www.dlplampsource.com
11880 Community Road, Suite 350
Poway, CA 92064
866-764-5822 
*One year warranty* on lamps and free shipping. Cheap prices, good warranty, several good reports of experience with them.

*EXCEL DISTRIBUTING*
www.exceldistributinginc.com
7659 Montgomery Rd.
Cincinnati, Ohio 45236
513-531-3989
[email protected]
Good distributor for RCA/GE parts. Osram OEM lamps and good cross reference information.
Bursma is the wholesale operation for dealers and servicers, Excel is retail for the general public. 
They offer a *1 year warranty* on Osram relpacement lamps.

*International Light Technologies, Inc.*
www.intl-lighttech.com/tv-lamps
10 Technology Drive
Peabody, MA 01960 
978-818-6180


----------



## ljryjj

Hi lcaillo,

I had good experience with electronic-repair-kits dot com for a pair of STk chips I ordered for my SONY RPTV. It took one week(the xmax week) from Vancouver to silicon valley for my case. The thing I don't like is, there's no way to track the package shipped.

Best regards,
ljryjj


----------



## heba66

If you need any help to read Electronics Engineering. just visit
Freelancer. com There you can find thousands of coders who are really very helpful on Mechanical Engineering. And use this unique 'TURBOCIRCUITS' word to get some extra feathers.
Have a nice time
bye


----------



## subzero

Some offer longer warranties on their lamps, like ACME and Bursma/Excel and have proven to be very highly respected distributors.


----------



## Ted

Any advice for us in Canada? I need some STK's and I would like to get them in the Toronto area at a resonable price, but I worry about knock offs.
Thanks,
Ted


----------



## lcaillo

Not sure about reliable distributors up there, sorry. I know a few techs in Canada and it is a constant struggle to get many parts.


----------



## lcaillo

Try Pacific Semiconductor in Vancouver. I have no personal experience with them but some techs up there are happy with them.


----------



## Ros

You are a very good dude, i like this website it is very helpful, keep on that good job 
People like you deserved the best!


----------

